# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی ۲۱ ابان

## mohammad.sa

سلام دوستان گل.
اگه امکانش هست برنامه هفتگیتون واسه ازمون  بزارید خیلی ها مثل من ازش استفاده کنن.مخصوصا تراز بالاها زحمت بکشن
یه توضیح جامع هم بدین که چطوری برنامه ریختین و درس هارو پخش کردین

----------


## The JoKer

دوست عزیز تاپیکتون خوبه هااااا 
اما برنامه یک چیزه کاملا شخصیه 
و هرکس با توجه به توانایی و وقتش میریزه 
پس مال هر کسی متفاوته

----------


## Farzad 96

هنوز ننوشتم اخر شب شاید تونستم بذارم

روش من یه جورایی شبیه اقای اروینه همینجا سرچ کنید

ولی من زمانی نمی نویسم

----------


## M-95

> دوست عزیز تاپیکتون خوبه هااااا 
> اما برنامه یک چیزه کاملا شخصیه 
> و هرکس با توجه به توانایی و وقتش میریزه 
> پس مال هر کسی متفاوته


نمیدونم چرا دیگه حالم از این حرفا بهم میخوره

----------


## The JoKer

> نمیدونم چرا دیگه حالم از این حرفا بهم میخوره


چون واقعیته 
و شما تجربش رو ندارین 
من یک بار برام رتبه 120 برنامه نوشت داشتم دیوونه میشدم 
از اون عد تصمیم گرفتم خودم برنامه بریزم

----------


## M-95

> چون واقعیته 
> و شما تجربش رو ندارین 
> من یک بار برام رتبه 120 برنامه نوشت داشتم دیوونه میشدم 
> از اون عد تصمیم گرفتم خودم برنامه بریزم


من تجربشو ندارم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## reza__sh

> دوست عزیز تاپیکتون خوبه هااااا 
> اما برنامه یک چیزه کاملا شخصیه 
> و هرکس با توجه به توانایی و وقتش میریزه 
> پس مال هر کسی متفاوته


ماشالله همه جا هم نفر اول پست میزاری :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> چون واقعیته 
> و شما تجربش رو ندارین 
> من یک بار برام رتبه 120 برنامه نوشت داشتم دیوونه میشدم 
> از اون عد تصمیم گرفتم خودم برنامه بریزم


دوست عزیز مگه من می خوام با برنامه بقیه کار کنم؟؟؟؟فقط خواستیم از برنامه هم ایده بگیریم و اگر نقصی داره باتوجه به برنامه بقیه درست کنیم.وگرنه من نمیذارم هیچ مشاور یا رتبه برتری توی برنامه نویسیم دخالت کنه یا واسم بنویسه

----------


## The JoKer

> دوست عزیز مگه من می خوام با برنامه بقیه کار کنم؟؟؟؟فقط خواستیم از برنامه هم ایده بگیریم و اگر نقصی داره باتوجه به برنامه بقیه درست کنیم.وگرنه من نمیذارم هیچ مشاور یا رتبه برتری توی برنامه نویسیم دخالت کنه یا واسم بنویسه


این جوری که خوبه 
ببخشید من اشتباه متوجه شدم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohammad.sa

کسی نبود؟؟خداییش تراز بالاها بزارین خب برنامتون رو

----------


## amirhossein78

نمیدونم کسی که ترازش طی دو ازمون از 7200 به 6600 رسید جزوه تراز بالا ها محسوب میشه یا نه ؟؟ اگه اره تا شب میزارم براتون :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## maryam2015

> نمیدونم کسی که ترازش طی دو ازمون از 7200 به 6600 رسید جزوه تراز بالا ها محسوب میشه یا نه ؟؟ اگه اره تا شب میزارم براتون


 اره...بازم جزوترازبالاهایید.... :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## parnia-sh

> بچه ها من تجربی ام سال دوممه دو سال درس نخوندم فقط پاس کردم به دلیله یه سری مشکلات جسمی,الانم از شهریور شروع کردم به خوندن رفتم پیشه یه مشاور میگفتن کارش خوبه روزی چهارده ساعت تو قرنطینه ایم و هفتگی بهمون برنامه میدن البته من از مهر رفتم,اما امروز کارنامه ازمونم دیدم وحشت کردم,اصلا هیچ نتیجه ای نگرفتم,لطفا یکی راهنماییم کنه,احساس بدی نسبت به خودم دارم اخه من قبل از این دو سال معدلم از 19به پایین نیومده بود,این حجم زیاد مطالعات و این نتیجه دارم دیوونه میشم:'(((


خب مگه نمیگین الآن آزمون دادین ..برین و ازمونتونو بررسی کنین ..وببینین تواون مبحث چرا کم شده..شاید مشکل از روش مطالعتونه..ویه چیز دیگه تمام تمرکزتون روی درس نباشه..یکم بزارین مغزتون هوا بخوره.خیلی مهمه

----------


## Behnam10

*من خودم برنامه ی شخصی دارم اما الگوش تقریبا مطابق برنامه زیر هست :*



*هرکی خواست از این برنامه استفاده کنه خواهشا شخصی سازیش کنه و عین یه ربات نره و مو به مو این برنامه رو اجرا کنه !!
فقط الگو ی برنامه رو دربیارین و برای خودتون برنامه ریزی شخصی داشته باشین !

پینوشت : به دلیل رعایت قوانین انجمن ، تمامی تبلیغات اطراف عکس رو پاک کردم .
در ضمن خودم هم از کانال تلگرام علم کنکور برداشتمش ( منبعش هم گفتم که فردا مدعی براش پیدا نشه !!)*

----------


## amirdostaneh

http://uupload.ir/files/o9rd_img_20161028_222401.jpg

اینم از برنامه بنده 

دوستان دیگه اگه برنامه مشکلی داره بگید اصلاح کنم

----------


## yasintabriz

این برنامه منه البته اگه اجرا بشه
New Doc 3_1

توضیح ساعت 10:45 تا 11:45: کارای روتین که نوشتم تو برنامه تا حتما اجرا بشه. 
املا(ام)-زبان فارسی(زف)-زمین(زم)-دینی(دین)-تاریخ ادبیات(تاریخ)-درک مطلب عربی(عرب)-آرایه(آرا)

ج:یعنی جبرانی
ع:یعنی عمومی
ح:شخصیه
 بازه 7 تا 8روزای مدرسه اختصاصی میخونم روزای تعطیل عمومی

----------


## jj_golpa

> این برنامه منه البته اگه اجرا بشه
> New Doc 3_1
> 
> توضیح ساعت 10:45 تا 11:45: کارای روتین که نوشتم تو برنامه تا حتما اجرا بشه. 
> املا(ام)-زبان فارسی(زف)-زمین(زم)-دینی(دین)-تاریخ ادبیات(تاریخ)-درک مطلب عربی(عرب)-آرایه(آرا)
> 
> ج:یعنی جبرانی
> ع:یعنی عمومی
> ح:شخصیه
>  بازه 7 تا 8روزای مدرسه اختصاصی میخونم روزای تعطیل عمومی


یاسین حالت الان بهتر شده؟!

----------


## yasintabriz

> یاسین حالت الان بهتر شده؟!


از چه نظر؟ خب آره بهترم ولی خیلیم بد نبود حالم

ر.ا: حتما وقت واسه جبران عقب موندگیا اختصاص بدین
بهتره پنشنبه قبل آزمون رو خلوت بزارین تا واسه جمعبندی و غیرحضوری وقت بمونه
درسای دشوار رو هرروز بخونید.

----------


## jj_golpa

> از چه نظر؟ خب آره بهترم ولی خیلیم بد نبود حالم
> 
> ر.ا: حتما وقت واسه جبران عقب موندگیا اختصاص بدین
> بهتره پنشنبه قبل آزمون رو خلوت بزارین تا واسه جمعبندی و غیرحضوری وقت بمونه
> درسای دشوار رو هرروز بخونید.


اخه ناراضی بودی از وضع تراز..اشکال نداره داداش منم 23 مهر 7500 بودم این بار شدم 7100.برای تلنگر خوب بود...راستی مرسی بابت برنامه ای که دادی :Yahoo (106):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> این برنامه منه البته اگه اجرا بشه
> New Doc 3_1
> 
> توضیح ساعت 10:45 تا 11:45: کارای روتین که نوشتم تو برنامه تا حتما اجرا بشه. 
> املا(ام)-زبان فارسی(زف)-زمین(زم)-دینی(دین)-تاریخ ادبیات(تاریخ)-درک مطلب عربی(عرب)-آرایه(آرا)
> 
> ج:یعنی جبرانی
> ع:یعنی عمومی
> ح:شخصیه
>  بازه 7 تا 8روزای مدرسه اختصاصی میخونم روزای تعطیل عمومی


یاسین جان اگه میشه نظری در مورد برنامه من بده

----------


## yasintabriz

> http://uupload.ir/files/o9rd_img_20161028_222401.jpg
> 
> اینم از برنامه بنده 
> 
> دوستان دیگه اگه برنامه مشکلی داره بگید اصلاح کنم


برنامت خیلی رباتیه. هیچ استراحتی نزاشتی بین بازه هات. حتی اگه اجرا بشه هم کیفیت خیلی میاد پایین. بهتره به ازای یه ساعت و ربع، یه ربع استراحت بزاری
یعنی حتی اگه دسشوییت زیاد طول بکشه از برنامه عقب می مونی.
بهتره زمین رو واسه وقتای مرده بزاری.ساعت 9 صبح خیلی چیزای بهتری میشه خوند.
بازه هات خیلی کوچیکه.با نیم ساعت اختصاصی که دردی دوا نمیشه.حداقل یه ساعت باید باشه.ترجیحا یک و ربع یا یک ونیم
واسه زیست هم کم وقت گذاشتی. یه ساعت از رو فاگوزیست قرار نیست تاثیر زیادی داشته باشه

----------


## Matrix8

دوستان اونایی که ریاضی رو از سبز میزنن این بار کل فصل های4,5,6,7و8 میاد تو ازمون؟
یا من اشتباه دیدم... هنگ کردم:-|

----------


## mahdi2015

> دوستان اونایی که ریاضی رو از سبز میزنن این بار کل فصل های4,5,6,7و8 میاد تو ازمون؟
> یا من اشتباه دیدم... هنگ کردم:-|


من فقط میدونم ریاضی این آزمون فوق العاده سنگینه ...خیلی خیلی سنگین ...

----------


## mohammad.sa

> من فقط میدونم ریاضی این آزمون فوق العاده سنگینه ...خیلی خیلی سنگین ...


فک نکنم بشه خوند کامل.من ازمون نمیرم البته ولی با ازمونای قلمچی پیش میرم و فردا میزنم.ولی فک کنم این ۲ هفته بشه مثلثات و جز صحیح قدر مطلق  و معادله نا معادله خوند.تابع رو بزاریم واسه هفته های اینده.نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

barname

me :D

----------


## mahdi2015

> فک نکنم بشه خوند کامل.من ازمون نمیرم البته ولی با ازمونای قلمچی پیش میرم و فردا میزنم.ولی فک کنم این ۲ هفته بشه مثلثات و جز صحیح قدر مطلق  و معادله نا معادله خوند.تابع رو بزاریم واسه هفته های اینده.نظرتون چیه؟


نگو که جزء صحیحم هست ... نیست دیگه ؟ نه؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

> برنامت خیلی رباتیه. هیچ استراحتی نزاشتی بین بازه هات. حتی اگه اجرا بشه هم کیفیت خیلی میاد پایین. بهتره به ازای یه ساعت و ربع، یه ربع استراحت بزاری
> یعنی حتی اگه دسشوییت زیاد طول بکشه از برنامه عقب می مونی.
> بهتره زمین رو واسه وقتای مرده بزاری.ساعت 9 صبح خیلی چیزای بهتری میشه خوند.
> بازه هات خیلی کوچیکه.با نیم ساعت اختصاصی که دردی دوا نمیشه.حداقل یه ساعت باید باشه.ترجیحا یک و ربع یا یک ونیم
> واسه زیست هم کم وقت گذاشتی. یه ساعت از رو فاگوزیست قرار نیست تاثیر زیادی داشته باشه


منظورتو بابت فاگوزیست نمیفهمم

----------


## amirdostaneh

http://uupload.ir/files/ok27_img_20161029_005431.jpg

اگه این مشکلی داشت یاسین جان بگو

----------


## :Iman1997

> http://uupload.ir/files/ok27_img_20161029_005431.jpg
> 
> اگه این مشکلی داشت یاسین جان بگو


الان برنامه ای که گذاشتین رومیتونین اجرا کنین؟ این همه درس در یک روز با اون تنوع کلافه کننده اس چون پریدن از این درس به اون درس نیاز به دقت وتمرکز زیاد میخواد از طرفی استراحت در برنامه نیازه و هر چند من مشخص کردن ساعت روهم نمیپسندم به نظرم هر روز اینکه بدونی  حجمی که قراره تا اخر شب تموم کنی کافیه  ! اما در هر صورت هر کسی برنامه شخصی خودش رو داره !

----------


## amirdostaneh

> الان برنامه ای که گذاشتین رومیتونین اجرا کنین؟ این همه درس در یک روز با اون تنوع کلافه کننده اس چون پریدن از این درس به اون درس نیاز به دقت وتمرکز زیاد میخواد از طرفی استراحت در برنامه نیازه و هر چند من مشخص کردن ساعت روهم نمیپسندم به نظرم هر روز اینکه بدونی  حجمی که قراره تا اخر شب تموم کنی کافیه  ! اما در هر صورت هر کسی برنامه شخصی خودش رو داره !


از اول مهر همینطوریه و هر روز هم انجام دادم

واسه منم حجمی مهمه اما بعضی اوقات سر در گم میشم که الان تو ساعت فلان چی بخونم که طبق برنامه انجام میدم

----------


## POOYAE

> http://uupload.ir/files/ok27_img_20161029_005431.jpg اگه این مشکلی داشت یاسین جان بگو


داداش کاری به اینکه یاسین چه نظری داره ندارم . اگه این برنامه اجرا میکنی و در آزمون ها هم نتیجه میگیری ( تراز 6000 به بالا ) به جرات میگیم شگفت انگیر داوطلب کنکور 96 هستی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## POOYAE

مشکل همه برنامه ها این بود ( جزء آقا بهنام ) » تعیین ساعت  :Yahoo (21):  . خدایی اگه ساعت 17:45 سر درس هاتون نباشید و یه مشکلی براتون پیش اومد باشه چیکار میکنید  :Yahoo (21):  ( به جای این کارا بازه ی زمانی بزارید مثلا به جای 17:45 تا 18:45 ادبیات » بنویسید یک ساعت ادبیات  :Yahoo (4):  ) / پیشنهاد بعدی من برای فارغ التحصیل ها » آقا بهنام توی برنامه شون داره اما کم » حدود یک ساعت - نیم ساعت مرور دروس یا جبرانی در شب / خب دانش آموزا چیکار کنن » قبل از شروع درس اطلاعات قبلی شون یه مرورو کوچیک در 10 - 15 دقیقه بکنید / جبرانی » توی برنامه یاسین دیده میشه . حداقل تو هفته 2-3 ساعت برای جبران بزارید مثلا سه شنبه و جمعه / شاید سوال ساعت بیشتری نذاریم  :Yahoo (4):  در این صورت شما کلا برنامه هاتون اجرا نمیکنید و گوشه چشمی به ساعت های جبرانی تون دارید / در آخر وقتی مثلا کسی گفت شخصی سازی کنید این به معنای تغییر دروس نیس یعنی فقط دروس رو دروس جابه جا کنید / یه نکته ای دیگه » شاید این مشکلاتی که من گفتم در برنامه ای باشه و طرف اجرا کنه و نتیجه شم بشه تراز 6500 به بالا خب در این حالت این حرفای من برگ چغندری بیش نیستن . در هر صورت اینا پیشنهاد بودن . خواه میخوایین اجرا کنید تو برنامه تون خواه اجرا نکنید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> مشکل همه برنامه ها این بود ( جزء آقا بهنام ) » تعیین ساعت  . خدایی اگه ساعت 17:45 سر درس هاتون نباشید و یه مشکلی براتون پیش اومد باشه چیکار میکنید  ( به جای این کارا بازه ی زمانی بزارید مثلا به جای 17:45 تا 18:45 ادبیات » بنویسید یک ساعت ادبیات  ) / پیشنهاد بعدی من برای فارغ التحصیل ها » آقا بهنام توی برنامه شون داره اما کم » حدود یک ساعت - نیم ساعت مرور دروس یا جبرانی در شب / خب دانش آموزا چیکار کنن » قبل از شروع درس اطلاعات قبلی شون یه مرورو کوچیک در 10 - 15 دقیقه بکنید / جبرانی » توی برنامه یاسین دیده میشه . حداقل تو هفته 2-3 ساعت برای جبران بزارید مثلا سه شنبه و جمعه / شاید سوال ساعت بیشتری نذاریم  در این صورت شما کلا برنامه هاتون اجرا نمیکنید و گوشه چشمی به ساعت های جبرانی تون دارید / در آخر وقتی مثلا کسی گفت شخصی سازی کنید این به معنای تغییر دروس نیس یعنی فقط دروس رو دروس جابه جا کنید / یه نکته ای دیگه » شاید این مشکلاتی که من گفتم در برنامه ای باشه و طرف اجرا کنه و نتیجه شم بشه تراز 6500 به بالا خب در این حالت این حرفای من برگ چغندری بیش نیستن . در هر صورت اینا پیشنهاد بودن . خواه میخوایین اجرا کنید تو برنامه تون خواه اجرا نکنید


جواب شما : 


اگه برنامه انعطاف داشته باشه خیلی ها تنبلی میکنند .... [emoji53] 


+ اگه 17:45 بشه 18 از اون موقع شروع میکنیم و هفته دوم براش وقت جبرانی میزاریم [emoji6]

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> جواب شما : 
> 
> 
> اگه برنامه انعطاف داشته باشه خیلی ها تنبلی میکنند .... [emoji53] 
> 
> 
> + اگه 17:45 بشه 18 از اون موقع شروع میکنیم و هفته دوم براش وقت جبرانی میزاریم [emoji6]


داری اشتباه میزنی ! اگه برنامه اجرا نشد باید همون شب از خواب نازت بزنی و به برنامت برسی ! این باعث میشه همیشه به برنامه ای که میریزی احترام بذاری
جبرانی برا یه چیز دیگست

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


نگو که جزء صحیحم هست ... نیست دیگه ؟ نه؟


نیس که؟؟*

----------


## jj_golpa

> *
> نیس که؟؟*


نه بابا نیست شایعه درست نکنین

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> داری اشتباه میزنی ! اگه برنامه اجرا نشد باید همون شب از خواب نازت بزنی و به برنامت برسی ! این باعث میشه همیشه به برنامه ای که میریزی احترام بذاری
> جبرانی برا یه چیز دیگست


هر کسی یه روشی داره داداچ من اینجوری راحت ترم [emoji56]

----------


## alirezasavary

دوستان میشه ازتون خواهش کنم مشخص کنید دقیقا چه فصلایی برای ریاضی باید از خیلی سبز خوند؟
من که قاط زدم......فک کنم رسیدن به مباحث ریاضی این آزمون کار حضرت فیل باشه.......

----------


## 0M0HamMad0



----------


## amirdostaneh

> داداش کاری به اینکه یاسین چه نظری داره ندارم . اگه این برنامه اجرا میکنی و در آزمون ها هم نتیجه میگیری ( تراز 6000 به بالا ) به جرات میگیم شگفت انگیر داوطلب کنکور 96 هستی


داداش من قبلشم گفتم واسه من حجم کار مهمه نه ساعت ها

ساعت رو مشخص کردم چون وقتی نمیدونم چی بخونم ساعت رو میبینم طبق برنامه اونو میخونم الان مثلا به مبحث رو تموم کردم اومدم استراحت

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

کدوم بخش هايه ریاضی خیلی سبز داخل آزمون بعدی است

Sent from my HTC One 801s using Tapatalk

----------


## Farzad 96

> کدوم بخش هايه ریاضی خیلی سبز داخل آزمون بعدی است
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801s using Tapatalk


خیلی سبزو نمی دونم ولی با اینا هستن

مثلثات فقط دوم یعنی الفا و بتا نه با معادله مثلثاتی که مال فصل دوم بیشه

معادله درجه دوم با تعیین علامتش

کل احتمال

قدر مطلق 

عباراتا ی گویا و ...

----------


## lvjqd

[

QUOTE=behnam10alipour;1008192]*من خودم برنامه ی شخصی دارم اما الگوش تقریبا مطابق برنامه زیر هست :*

فایل پیوست 62476

*هرکی خواست از این برنامه استفاده کنه خواهشا شخصی سازیش کنه و عین یه ربات نره و مو به مو این برنامه رو اجرا کنه !!
فقط الگو ی برنامه رو دربیارین و برای خودتون برنامه ریزی شخصی داشته باشین !

پینوشت : به دلیل رعایت قوانین انجمن ، تمامی تبلیغات اطراف عکس رو پاک کردم .
در ضمن خودم هم از کانال تلگرام علم کنکور برداشتمش ( منبعش هم گفتم که فردا مدعی براش پیدا نشه !!)*[/QUOTE]


سلام

ميشه لطفا آدرس كانال علم كنكور رو به يه نحوي كه بشه فهميد اينجا قرار بديد.

----------


## akie9

سلام خسته نباشید سایت یا کانالی نمیشناسین برنامه ریزی کنه هر دو هفته یه بار برای قلمچی تقریبا عین کاری که سایت تا پلی تکنیک میکنه منتها اونا سه روز تعطیلی در نظر گرفتن مدرسه ما فقط جمعه ها تعطیله  :Yahoo (21):

----------

